
How Elon Musk Learned Rocket Science for SpaceX - cryptoz
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-elon-musk-learned-rocket-science-for-spacex-2014-10
======
Yadi
This is amazing and absolutely inspiring for entrepreneurs. It's just great to
read what he have done in order to learn more about what he wanted to build.

"Musk "knows everything about what he's building," Cantrell says"

